
Phoenix LiveView Counter Tutorial for Complete Beginners - nelsonic
https://github.com/dwyl/phoenix-liveview-counter-tutorial
======
nelsonic
Phoenix LiveView has the potential to _replace_ most JavaScript heavy Single
Page Apps with much simpler, faster and easier to maintain Elixir code. This
tutorial is our attempt to remove the all barriers to learning LiveView. Try
it today!

